# Bearded Dragons?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Can someone help me with the different color/pattern morphs? I am very confused about whats what and what the wild ones look like and how the morphs are different...


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here this may help

http://www.thebeardeddragon.org/types-of-bearded-dragons.php


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That did help, thank you.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Your welcome, i'm happy it helped, i couldn't remember all the pages i had bookmarked for when i had a beardy so i didn't know if that would help.


----------

